# Shooting School



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I wanted to fling a few arrows yesterday. My three year old daughter was giving her mother fits while mom cooked dinner. So I asked her to come help me shoot by holding my arrows. She said ok but she wanted to use the purse (pratice quiver that clips onto my belt). She was a real sweety, handing me arrows, telling me which bullseye to shoot for. After about three rounds she says "Daddy you need to go to shooting school cause you never hit the circle". Completely crushed, I recommended that we play on the swingset instead.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

That is too funny!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep, nothing like a little one telling it the way they see it. Mine did things like that to me when they were young..............dang I miss those days!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

cute story....my suggestion is make bigger bullseyes!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

The bullseyes were already pretty big. At least she didn't see me stick one in the side of our garage like I did last night. Apparently, target panic just doesn't go away on it's own. I'm either going to have to cure it, buy a crossbow, or just give up and buy and extra box of ammo for my 7mm.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Kid's a brutally honest!!


----------



## fisher1 (Jul 8, 2004)

Get yourself a "Bernies Can't Punch" release and see if that will help your trigger panic. You might be surprised.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Without a ton more information, I hesitate to offer suggestions on your target panic. Most have had shooting slumps at one time or another. Good luck, hope you can work it out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Most excellent.

TH


----------

